# Transonic 2.3 update



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

I got almost 600 miles on the bike and some observations:

1: I really don't mind the seat that much! Not the best in the world and I will replace it eventually..but it seems to be good for 40-60 mile rides which is my norm.

2: I had a flat...not sure what caused it but thought it was unusual since I have had one flat i the last three years on the same route and after my second time with this bike I had a flat. I checked the rim tape and felt for anything unusual...nothing. On the plus side changing the flat was a breeze.

3: I had a shorter stem put on and the steering is more touchy than my other bike...just something I need to get used to.

4: A good crosswind can be noticeable. Again, comparing this to my other bike which is a steel Lemond Zurich with Bontrger race lite wheels. Makes me rethink getting 50mm aero wheelsets. Without a wind the thing is awesome and for the most part i avoid the winds where i live in NH and TX

5: Bang for the buck? I say great. I got the bike with a military discount, on sale, and no sales tax. So it was way below the 2399 MSRP.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Mengtian said:


> I got almost 600 miles on the bike and some observations:
> 
> 1: I really don't mind the seat that much! Not the best in the world and I will replace it eventually..but it seems to be good for 40-60 mile rides which is my norm.
> 
> ...


Hey Mengtian,
I just got the 2.5 Transonic. It's my first ever carbon fiber bike (I have 9 steel and 2 alum bikes) and I like it a lot. My saddle of choice is the venerable San Marco Regal so I don't like saddles with cut-outs or saddles with a trough but the Transonic saddle isn't that bad. The saddle is firm and comfortable and the trough isn't that deep to make me notice. 

This is also my first set of wheels that are using the "new" wider rim technology. I still don't know what benefits, if any, a wider rim offers. The wheels are stout (I'm 240 lbs) and seem durable. What more can you ask for in a set of wheels. None of my other "skinny" wheelsets cannot fit without major adjustments to the brakes.

The only things I plan on changing (not in the forseeable future) is the crankset (they come standard with 175 cranks but, like Tom Boonen, I prefer 180s) and the direct-mount breaksets. The Tektro brakes do not adjust properly (the monkeys at the bike shop who assembled the bike must've used power tools to install the brakes because the 4mm bolts were/are nearly rounded out. I had to use an allen wrench with a ball-end head to get the bolt out. Same thing with the small 2mm adjustment screw used to align the brake).

The bike came with a 12cm stem. It's 1cm longer than I'm used to but so far I like.

And yes, the best bang for the buck. I got mine on sale too.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

My bike has now developed the dreaded "click-clicking" noise from the BB.


----------



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

JaeP said:


> My bike has now developed the dreaded "click-clicking" noise from the BB.


Is that typical of Fuji or just the Transonic?


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Wuaname said:


> Is that typical of Fuji or just the Transonic?


It's a common problem with many press in BB systems. Have a Fuji Altamira with a BB86 (press in) and it's quiet.


----------

